
Residential 10Gbps fibre broadband in Singapore - AtomicOrbital
http://www.zdnet.com/article/m1-offers-10gbps-fibre-broadband-in-singapore/
======
kogepathic
Okay, I've got a question for people who work at (or run) a CDN.

How the hell do you handle clients who have a 10GBit pipe to the internet?

Most data centers only have 40 or 100GBit pipes to the internet, albeit with
multiple providers. Having toured some data centers which have CDN clients
before, it just looks to me like a bunch of white box servers with a ton of
spinning disks serving up content to cache servers, which then serve to users.

So, how do you handle requests from clients who have a really fat pipe?

Just give them the data as quickly as possible and move on to the next
request? At 10GBit/s that won't take long. Unless it's a massive file, you can
probably put the whole file on the "wire" within the typical RTT.

Or do you throttle the transfer per client to avoid everyone else waiting
0.005s for the 10GBit user's YouTube video to finish downloading?

